# Looking for Vertical Knife Block



## mikedtran (May 31, 2016)

Looking for a vertical knife block that is semi-open so it breaths and is reasonably easy to keep clean.

Pictures of Chanop's rack that I'm after, but this model is discontinued. Would appreciate any leads either on racks or woodworkers who could make a reasonably priced one.


----------



## ynot1985 (May 31, 2016)

I wanted one of these as well when I saw it the other day..not many block can hold that many chefs knives in one block


----------



## mikedtran (May 31, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> I wanted one of these as well when I saw it the other day..not many block can hold that many chefs knives in one block



Yeah I also love that its open. That helps with cleaning and making so no nasty bits get stuck in the block. If I find a good wood worker maybe if we make a couple we can get a discount =p


----------



## ynot1985 (May 31, 2016)

I saw something like this by furi but it wasn't cheap.. What about the wustof jigsaw?


----------



## mikedtran (May 31, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> I saw something like this by furi but it wasn't cheap.. What about the wustof jigsaw?



The furi looks like its open, but its actually just darker wood. So the whole block is enclosed. =/


----------



## malexthekid (May 31, 2016)

You could always make one yourself. Not hard just need a drop saw and router to do it easily.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 31, 2016)

My slightly gh*tt* solution: make flat sheaths (all equally wide and long, from two boards plus two strips as spacers) from simple balsa (why not plywood: unknown glues, harder to quickly cut to size with a carpet knife, and hard enough to damage edges) and an NSF-stamped glue. Make in varying thicknesses; for particularly delicate stuff, glue in customized wedges to keep the edge from contacting anything. Line up in some tall narrow box, if needed with additional spacers and/or wedges to keep them in place.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mike,

Do you know any woodworkers?

A simple one of these could be made very quickly with just a table saw and a dado cutter or a mitre saw and a router.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 1, 2016)

Why is the slot on the left side (first pic) so wide?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 1, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> Why is the slot on the left side (first pic) so wide?



I don't know if it's custom or not, if not it's probably intended for a steel.


----------



## schanop (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah, I think it was for a steel. I use that slot for my mioroshi deba and honesuki which are rather thicker than chef's knife.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 1, 2016)

One might want to store a real deba (seems that 8mm spines are not uncommon) or something like this: http://www.tanebocho.com/products/Yakushika-Deer-Bone-Cleaver.html, so that wide slot looks useful


----------



## rogue108 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey Mike,
This is used at my house since we use cleavers and need them to dry. It's not perfect doesn't hold a lot of knives but it will fit 2 cleavers (probably up to 220 in length otherwise it will stick out of the top a little) a 210 in the upper left slot and a petty or line knife. The upside is they are cheap, costing a whopping $17.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013S1C1Q8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I couldn't get imgur to work tonight and I am about ready to chuck my desktop out the window, so the pics will wait till another time.


----------



## TimoNieminen (Jun 6, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Would appreciate any leads either on racks or woodworkers who could make a reasonably priced one.



This kind of thing is very easy to DIY. Buy some boards a bit wider than your widest knife, cut them to a bit longer than your longest knife, sand cut ends and corners/edges if you want, and nail or screw to a base and back:





I like it because I can keep it under a shelf and still take the knives out.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jun 6, 2016)

TimoNieminen said:


> This kind of thing is very easy to DIY. Buy some boards a bit wider than your widest knife, cut them to a bit longer than your longest knife, sand cut ends and corners/edges if you want, and nail or screw to a base and back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this &#128077;


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 6, 2016)

TimoNieminen said:


> This kind of thing is very easy to DIY. Buy some boards a bit wider than your widest knife, cut them to a bit longer than your longest knife, sand cut ends and corners/edges if you want, and nail or screw to a base and back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that, too!
How thick is each board?


----------



## wphill (Jun 6, 2016)

Cool. I have a similar counter situation. Why not just use the top few inches of wood. More slot than wood concept?


TimoNieminen said:


> This kind of thing is very easy to DIY. Buy some boards a bit wider than your widest knife, cut them to a bit longer than your longest knife, sand cut ends and corners/edges if you want, and nail or screw to a base and back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TimoNieminen (Jun 6, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> I like that, too!
> How thick is each board?



19mm (3/4"). Slashed pine, three 1.8m (6') long, 90mm, 19mm thick boards, cut into 1' long pieces = 17 slots.


----------



## TimoNieminen (Jun 6, 2016)

wphill said:


> Cool. I have a similar counter situation. Why not just use the top few inches of wood. More slot than wood concept?



I've been thinking along those lines for my next block. I need to make one for mostly cleavers, so this same design would use a lot of wood. Maybe just use some plastic brackets instead of wood. If I use wood, I'd put one strip at the top, and another one about 5" further down, so I won't hit the edge of adjacent ones when I put one in.


----------



## rick alen (Jun 6, 2016)

Wood working shops typically charge $100 and hour, and looking at the first example, given a proper dimensional drawing would likely knock out several of these in that time I believe, plus the cost of would used. Good fill-in work for the in-between times or when things are slow. The other example could be done within an hour I believe, faster if doing a few.


----------



## wphill (Jun 6, 2016)

?????


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 6, 2016)

TimoNieminen said:


> 19mm (3/4"). Slashed pine, three 1.8m (6') long, 90mm, 19mm thick boards, cut into 1' long pieces = 17 slots.



Love this! Will give this a shot for sure!


----------



## V1P (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys, pls check out this offering from James of Knives and Stones. He is one of our vendors here, based in Australia.

If I am not mistaken, he had sent a few of these via Amazon or something, so USA buyers do not have to pay international shipping. If anyone remembers, pls post here or can contact James himself.

http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-professional-knife-block/


----------



## rami_m (Jun 6, 2016)

Every single member I know in Australia has one . Got to have something to keep all the shigs.


----------



## TimoNieminen (Jun 6, 2016)

wphill said:


> ?????



Yes.

For this block, my wife would have objected to naked edges near hands (this is on the benchtop). Next block can sit on a shelf, away from hands, and it's possible (in the social sense, rather than a purely functional sense).


----------



## Castalia (Jun 6, 2016)

Like the DIY projects. Here is another expensive option:knife:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 6, 2016)

Castalia said:


> Like the DIY projects. Here is another expensive option:knife:



Cool looking, but only holds blades up to 8".


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 6, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Every single member I know in Australia has one . Got to have something to keep all the shigs.



True. The only problem is when the Shigs outnumber the available spaces...
Multiple blocks is normal, right?


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 6, 2016)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Cool looking, but only holds blades up to 8".



Should be possible to make one that's longer.


----------



## schanop (Jun 6, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> True. The only problem is when the Shigs outnumber the available spaces...
> Multiple blocks is normal, right?



Yes, sir. Three on my bench :nunchucks:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 6, 2016)

TimoNieminen said:


> This kind of thing is very easy to DIY. Buy some boards a bit wider than your widest knife, cut them to a bit longer than your longest knife, sand cut ends and corners/edges if you want, and nail or screw to a base and back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the look of this! I'd use it for my many less frequently used knives or a similar version that would lay flat in a (drawer). The layout would be good to fit a lot of knives in a small footprint.

This is an old pic but it's what I currently have, had it custom made by a local woodworker after doing the research and testing with the magnets myself (okay the r&t was super easy, just wanted to sound hardcore lol):


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 6, 2016)

V1P said:


> Guys, pls check out this offering from James of Knives and Stones. He is one of our vendors here, based in Australia.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, he had sent a few of these via Amazon or something, so USA buyers do not have to pay international shipping. If anyone remembers, pls post here or can contact James himself.
> 
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-professional-knife-block/



Here is the link for the Fulfilled by Amazon blocks from James: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010VN2L0M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 7, 2016)

Another look at what Tanner has, different wood and halved.

View attachment 32208


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 7, 2016)

schanop said:


> Yes, sir. Three on my bench :nunchucks:



You are a role model for the knife connoisseur, my friend


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

How much does that solution magnetize the knives?


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I like the look of this! I'd use it for my many less frequently used knives or a similar version that would lay flat in a (drawer). The layout would be good to fit a lot of knives in a small footprint.
> 
> This is an old pic but it's what I currently have, had it custom made by a local woodworker after doing the research and testing with the magnets myself (okay the r&t was super easy, just wanted to sound hardcore lol):



I love that I've spent enough time at this that I can identify at least half of those! :knife:


----------



## jferreir (Jun 7, 2016)

No love for ikea? 




http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10066670/

For $20, I have no complaints.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 7, 2016)

That actually looks pretty good! Slots look a little small maybe though.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

These IKEA blocks have rather narrow slots, and there are obstructions down in the slots that makes them not work with all blade shapes, and combining more than one makes things look uneven and messy. And they do not make use of real estate very efficiently.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm definitely eyeing up Ian's design right now!


----------



## rogue108 (Jun 7, 2016)

This my absolute favorite knife block


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 7, 2016)

I like its simple elegence. The slots look far too small for cleavers, though. :-(


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 7, 2016)

It is really thoughtfully designed also. The goal is for the front block to hold 210-240mm knives and the back block to hold 270-330mm knives.

The reason the slots are angled is so that you can see the blade faces clearly.



rogue108 said:


> This my absolute favorite knife block





Pirendeus said:


> I like its simple elegence. The slots look far too small for cleavers, though. :-(


----------



## rogue108 (Jun 7, 2016)

I didn't finish my message before before the edit time expired. Ian's holder is nice, but for cleavers I like the one I posted from Amazon if you are going minimalist or the monster below

This my absolute favorite knife block. Dave carried them when he had his webstore. He cleared them out for $150 from what I recall but there were no takers at the time.

Anyway, I think this one kick arse. Huge, adjustable, and cleanable.

http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...amboo-knife-block-with-removable-slots/dp/702


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 7, 2016)

That definitely looks awesome; I currently only have a basic 11-slot Shun block, but my wife won't let me upgrade. However, since it can't hold my cleaver, the cleaver sits beside it on the countertop. Maybe once it's knocked off and slices off a toe, she'll relent and let me get the block you posted. Trading a toe for a new knife block is a fair exchange, right?!


----------



## jferreir (Jun 7, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> That actually looks pretty good! Slots look a little small maybe though.



I suggest you check one out in person, if possible. The slots can accommodate decent sized blades; I have a 210mm in the front and a 230mm in the back (~2.5mm spine / ~60mm height). I only noticed one slot that has an obstruction (back left), so I use that for a pairing knife. Overall, I think it has a relatively small footprint, at least compared to most knife blocks.

The biggest knock is that it can only accommodate 6 knives (2 gyutos), but heck, it's only $20 CAD. It would probably look terrible if you had more than one side by side. 

Truthfully, I have yet to find a knife block I'm 100% satisfied with. I'll let you know if I ever find one :doublethumbsup:


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> Another look at what Tanner has, different wood and halved.
> 
> View attachment 32208
> View attachment 32209



Wow. Those knives are gorgeous.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I'm definitely eyeing up Ian's design right now!



I like that, but believe would work better with some form of 'splash guard' for carbon knives.


----------



## TheVincenzo (Jun 14, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I like the look of this! I'd use it for my many less frequently used knives or a similar version that would lay flat in a (drawer). The layout would be good to fit a lot of knives in a small footprint.



There are a number of options pre-made to fit in a drawer. All over Amazon and Google for "drawer knife block". Picked one of these up recently from a local target. Needed something until I can figure out a knife block to work with my limited counter space. Hard to beat at $25.

http://www.target.com/p/farberware-wood-knife-in-drawer-organizer/-/A-16677025

Lower slots will hold up to about a 250-260mm blade without them sticking out at the back. Upper slots are good for a 120mm petty.


----------



## cyp450 (Jun 14, 2016)

You could order two of these vertical wusthof blocks


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 14, 2016)

cyp450 said:


> You could order two of these vertical wusthof blocks



I like this as much as any of them, but it only holds knives up to 8".


----------



## strumke (Jun 14, 2016)

Not really vertical, but I have one of these and it works pretty well. The very top holds up to ~280mm blade and you can fit two knives on each ledge. I have a paring knife, oyster knife, and scissors stuck on the bottom ledge, and room for a boning knife, petty, and fish tweezers on the 2nd from the bottom.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JNBN75C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The company has a few other vertical options, but I don't think they hold blades as long as this one. There were some options on etsy when I was shopping around as well.


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't think I posted this one before in this thread, I think i it was one of the last ones by the Boardsmith.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 15, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> I don't think I posted this one before in this thread, I think i it was one of the last ones by the Boardsmith.



Does it work well for you?


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 15, 2016)

Actually it works very well. The only problem is counter space that is not covered by cabinets. I took these a while back on a banister, it is a little more snug on the counter. The recent magnetic boards are meant for smaller knives (<= 210mm) to fit under the cabinets. 240-270 fits very nicely in this block.

This one was made by David. I reached out tenatively to John a while back about pricing them out but ended up going another direction. It is a very sterile way to store a lot of longer knives.


----------

